# Black Bears, Black Gold



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2009)

Had an interesting weekend.  The game commission set up a bear trap at the Mayor's house, so we had to get a few shots of that.  They placed a bunch of donuts leading to it, to lure the bears.  We also went to see them shooting off an oil well nearby.  They put nitroglycerin in the ground, light it, and out comes the oil.  Here are some pictures and a video.


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2009)

[][][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's a better pic babe...


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2009)

[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

This is interesting...nothing about the donuts with scent additive though....[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2009)

THAT WOULD NOT WORK ON BOO BOO! HE CAN READ THAT! MAYBE YOGI,BUT NOT BOO-BOO![:-] NOT BOO-BOO TOO?[&o] "DO NOT APPROACH A TRAPPED BEAR!!![][][] GEEZ! THAT SHOWS PEOPLE AIN'T SMARTER THEN THE AVERAGE BEAR
 ![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's a view looking down from the beartrap towards Tom's place....did we also mention we were having an anniversary/birthday party/cookout about 100 feet from the bear trap?...LoL...it's true.


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Here's a view looking down from the beartrap towards Tom's place....did we also mention we were having an anniversary/birthday party/cookout about 100 feet from the bear trap?...LoL...it's true.


 [][][] UNREAL!! NOW IF I WAS A BEAR WHICH PLACE WOULD I GO TOO? PARTY!!![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

One more of the old icehouse/generator shanty behind Tom's victorian....(It's rumored to be a pre electricity generator house so the wealthy owner could have illuminated gatherings in style...(Oil money)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

Speaking of oil money...Here's Mayor Tom (Penn Digger) hisself getting ready to lead the parade in style....In a 1929 Franklin?It has an air cooled engine out of a 27'....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

Some assorted vintage oil field iron...






 These old hit and miss motors ran the rod-line pulled (back and forth) oil jacks....google 'central powerhouse' vr. interesting stuff....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

*


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you going to post our pictures in front of the trap?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

*






 This is what the nitroglycerine was hauled to the well site to "shoot" the well with....Later in trucks... the long tube was called a 'go-devil' and usually held 50 quarts of nitro....it was dropped down the well. We have some cool video of this later on in this post.. It was detonated by impact...(It doesn't take much to set it off) Nitro haulers got paid well but never lasted too long....[X(]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

* Can't forget our (Bradford's) Zippo Lighter car....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep Lobes,...that's him, I'll keep the pics coming for youse[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL, it's a small town.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Man that car is something! That's PennDigger right? Very cool!


 
 That has to be the ugliest car I've ever seen[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

About ten seconds after these pics, the pipe on the cart shifted, spooking the horses which tried to run wild into the crowd.....one of the horses kicked at the harness rigged steel behind his leg and injured himself....This was right in the street in front of my mom's house where I grew up...It took them along time to calm the horses and a bunch of us had to help push the cart off the road.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Yep Lobes,...that's him, I'll keep the pics coming for youse[]


 
 That poor horse belongs at home on his farm.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep it's a small town!....Lobe, those giant lighters on the Zippo car open and have (simulated) working flames! Honest injun....[] as an example of small town fun, just hours after all this, the Mayor and I were having some good clean redneck fun, picking blackberries dead smack in the middle of the 'great wilderness' forest, and firing a 9mm ruger auto, to keep the by now famous bears at bay....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

We picked about 3 or 4 quarts of berries for pies for Tom's restaurant, (and ANOTHER one of Red's delicious pies!) ....best I've ever had[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks.  I think I'll try my hand at some blackberry pancakes tomorrow.  Blueberry are really my favorite, though.  
 Here's that video, kinda cool.  It would have been more fun if there were more of them or if it lasted longer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZVVBpcV9QA


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Beautiful town Joe & Red, my kind of place. If the job of town drunk opens up lemme know! Haven't gotten stewed in years but I'd drink there![]  Very lovely you two!


 LOL!  You picked the place.  I don't know a sober person here, besides the two of us[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Lobes,...You're more than welcome here anytime...we usually manage to have some twisted fun....We'd even take you digging.
                                                                                        J.B.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 23, 2009)

Joe - The car was actually a 1929 Bentley.

 Red - The world famous Zippo car is AWESOME!

 Joe - The 9mm was a semi-auto, don't get me in any more trouble with the Feds.  I am already in enough trouble with the PSP Gestapo!

 Lobe - the Zippo car belongs to the owner of Zippo, not me.  Great guy!  I do not own the Bentley either, too poor.  If I had that kind of money it would be better spent on bottles.

 Red - Sober?  Hmmm? Last night?

 Where's the pie?  

 Digs tomorrow?


 PD


----------



## sandman (Aug 23, 2009)

Saw the Custer City on the oil co. truck. Used to stop at the soft serve ice cream there all the time en route to central Pa. from Western NY. Great stuff!


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 23, 2009)

(Video) You call that an oil rig? Triples run 200 feet in the air out west and platform "worms" roughneck 2,000 pound pipes with 800 pound tongs. I did it 10 hours a shift at $10 per hour. Watched big men cry like babies when "tripping". Still have all my fingers, but some just don't work like they're supposed to. Anyway, nice photos in an atmosphere I'd be drawn to.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2009)

Tom, I have a place I'd like to dig.  I have to get some more butter for the pie and find a place to bake it.  If I have enough blackberries, I will make you one.  The secret to it was actually a mistake I made in the recipe, but it ended up turning out well.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2009)

I had to get a picture with the bear trap.  Did they catch one Tom?  I hope it was not a Mom bear.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool pics.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cordilleran
> 
> (Video) You call that an oil rig? Triples run 200 feet in the air out west and platform "worms" roughneck 2,000 pound pipes with 800 pound tongs. I did it 10 hours a shift at $10 per hour. Watched big men cry like babies when "tripping". Still have all my fingers, but some just don't work like they're supposed to. Anyway, nice photos in an atmosphere I'd be drawn to.


 

 Hmmm,...Well Cord,here's the deal. Bradford's oil patch has always been a kind of unique thing, We have mostly smaller scale stuff, but here and there a large "Oklahoma" type jack....nowadays rotary rigs are the norm. The derrick in the pick is more remenicint of the type in the recent movie "Let there be blood"...100 -150 years ago they dotted the landscape here....This parade/oilwell shoot was to celebrate 150 years of oil production here. The derrick in the vid was built to a lesser scale, (40 feet vs. 70 feet for an old 'standard rig')...but I appreciate where your coming from, because oil recovery is rough work no matter where you do it.[]
                                                                                     Joe


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2009)

GOT THREE OUTINGS GOING ON THE FORUM! ALL ARE GREAT AND VARIED! JOE AND LAUR LOVE THEY TOWN AND TAKING PICTURES OF IT! I LOVE IT TOO ! GOOD TO SEE PENNDIGGER IN THE ZIPPY CAR! PENN: WOULD YOU ASK THE OWNER OF ZIPPO FOR ME A WW2 ZIPPO LIGHTER,LIKE POP HAD? THANK YOU! ALL THIS TOPPED OFF WITH A PARTY! [ALRIGHT!] "ALL BEARS ALLOWED"!      NOW IT IS OFF TO THE BEACH WITH CHARLIE AND HIS BEAUTIFUL LADY. CAN'T BEAT WALKING ALONG THE OCEAN AND FEELING THAT OCEAN BREEZE IN THE OLE FACE! LOOKING FOR OLD GLASS TOO! WOW! GREAT COMBO![LESS THAT BREEZE IS HURRICANE FORCE,THEN MOSTLY ONLY CRAZY NEWS PEOPLE ARE OUT AND ABOUT! I ALWAYS WATCH WONDERING WHEN ONE IS GONNA BE THERE ONE MINITE AND WOOSH "GONE WITH THE WIND"!] GREAT FUN AT THE BEACH CHARLIE MAN AND NOW LETS GO....... AWAY DOWN SOUTH IN DIXIE WITH PAT!!!!! PAT IS A PEOPLE PERSON SO LOTTA PEOPLE IN HIS PICTURES! SOME VERY FINE LOOKING PEOPLE THEY ARE TOO!! HARD TO TAKE THE EYES OFF THEM! IT WAS AT SOME KINDA CONCERT,BUT WITH THE GREAT LOOKING PEOPLE WHO CARED! I UNDERSTAND WHY BRIAN WILSON SAID "WISH THEY COULD ALL BE CAL. GIRLS"! PAT WILL HAVE FUN,FUN,FUN TILL PAULA TAKES HIS CAMERA AWAY![] BUT HOW MANY MEN AMONST US CAN BLAME PAT? NOT I! JUST GLAD HE TAKES THESE PICTURES! HE IS GIFTED AND A VERY KEEN EYE FOR DETAILS! INDEEDY!      WELL ALL IN ALL THAT IS MY VACATION AND I THANK ALL FOR THE PICS. AND TALK! [&:] JAMIE


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 25, 2009)

Checked inside the bear trap tonight.  We have been having eight different bears at our house lately...mother bear with this year's cubs...mother with last year's...small male and HUGE male bear.  How could we not catch one in three nights?  I listened to the game commission and stayed away from the trap which point towards the woods up back.  Curiosity got the best of me and I took a flash light out earlier...no bait!  Turns out a raccoon got in their and ate all the bait without tripping the trap.  Tracks for evidence.  Probably early the first night because they (bears) hit my neighbors hard late that night.  Called the game commision, they will re-bait in the AM.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 31, 2009)

Caught a three year old male in the trap Friday during the day before 1:30PM.  Called the game commission and they showed up within three hours.  The bear was pissed!!  Grunting and snorting...  I am glad they got him because I have seen him numerous times recently around my house and neighborhood.  They were going to tranquilize it, tag it and take it quite a distance away.  They caught three others in the city this past week.  The other one on Friday morning was taken two counties away.  A 475 pounder was also taken 84 miles away.  We'll see if they make it back.  Trap to be reset Tuesday morning behind my house.

 PD


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 3, 2009)

Trap loudly slammed shut at sun-up today.  Called the game commish.  Racoon set it off and chopped his buddy nearly in half in the process.  They let the one go and disposed of  his buddy "pancake."  Better luck next time.

 PD


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey look a donut..there must be more in this big box let me pop my head in there...i think i see a boston crea.....awww no more face..

 does it say "The Square Bear" on the side?


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, it does say that.  I worry about the poor animals and Tom's cats getting injured.


----------



## glass man (Sep 3, 2009)

WOW! SO MANY BEARS MAKES FOR A DANGEREOUS SITUATION! NOW I UNDERSTAND WHY JOE AND LAUR ALWAYS ON THE LOOK OUT WHEN THEY GO DIGGING! MR. FRED CAN TAKE CARE OF EM THOUGH! I WONDER WHAT THE KIDS DO OR DON'T DO? CAN THEY EVER GO PLAY IN THE WOODS? YEP IF I HAD A CAT OR DOG ON THE LOOSE I WOULD BE WORRIED TOO LAUR! OR IF WE LIVED THERE AND NINA WAS GIVEN AMBIAN AGAIN! SHE USED TO SLEEP WALK AFTER TAKING IT AND GET UP AND EAT IN HER SLEEP! BE SAD TO FIND YOUR LOVED ONE IN THE BEAR TRAP![]  JAMIE


----------

